
How the Iowa Caucuses Became an Epic Fiasco for Democrats - nwvg_7257
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/09/us/politics/iowa-democratic-caucuses.html
======
downerending
This _looks_ really bad, but in truth it probably will have a negligible
direct effect on the outcome. The secondary effect of making the party look
incompetent or perhaps corrupt is of course important.

------
nwvg_7257
tl;dr of the article:

1\. The app was buggy and had a terrible roll-out 2\. The people in the backup
call center couldn't use 2FA because they didn't have their phones 3\. Someone
posted the phone number for the backup reporting system on 4chan. 4\.
Individual caucus centers were manually calculating the 36 numbers they needed
to report, making errors and also not always following the rules.

For those outside the US, note this shouldn't reflect on the entire voting
system. Caucuses, which are rare, are run by party volunteers. Primaries are
run by the government.

------
redis_mlc
I'd appreciate if a voting wonk could tl;dr this issue after all the reporting
is in.

I find how the sausage is made for US democracy to be truly unpalatable, but
it is important to know what's going on.

